
State of CSS 2019 - ArmandGrillet
https://2019.stateofcss.com/
======
meerita
I got dizzy trying to read all the info. I barely read something. Just scanned
for words and numbers. Why such psycodelic style for something interesting?

------
jriley12
Haven't read too much yet; but damn, that site is pretty.

